# How much of an angle for plowing?



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi guys, I have a sportsman 500 with a 60" County plow on it. I have an 800 foot driveway that usually isnt to bad as the wind drifts over it for the most. I dont seem to be able to throw it very far to the side and was wondering what would be the best setup for throwing it the farthest, tipped forward or tipped back? I have not found it to make much difference. 

Also if you guys could explain when it should be tipped forward or back too, meaning for pushing snow which would be better as opposed to throwing the snow. Thanks


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

what do you mean tip forward or back never seen a plow that you could angle forward and backward just side to side. as far as throwing it you want to angle it about halfway between straight and full angle that will throw it the furthest


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

on my warn plow[not provantage] you can set 3 different attack angles
[tip]. i have the top set as far foward as it will go. when plowing i have the
blade angled as far as it will go either left or right. its some where around
25 -27 degrees on most plows.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

mine has adjustments also it will dig or it will float more. what i do is plow it in straight mode and push the snow where i want it, then after i have done that angle it and just clean it up.

someone used a a 2x6 as a wing to shelve the snobank and that would work also


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

You can throw it only so far. I have a 660 w/ older 60" Warn that I fully angle left or right and then hit the road at speed to roll the snow left/right. The road is a mile long but the technique works fine. I keep the attack angle at the mid position in all conditions just because I don't feel like messing with the adjustment. My blade has a rubber powder flap that helps roll/throw snow, however you might fab an angled defector to assist in throwing snow a bit farther; something on the order of a "cyclone" or flared blade.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1192147 said:


> mine has adjustments also it will dig or it will float more. what i do is plow it in straight mode and push the snow where i want it, then after i have done that angle it and just clean it up.
> 
> someone used a a 2x6 as a wing to shelve the snobank and that would work also


You get a good amount of snow up your way. It makes sense to push it out of the way rather then windrow it to the sides. I usually push to the sides since we normally don't get as much snow as you guys up that way. That and there's plenty of room to push the snow to either side. If the driveway is asphalt, I'll go to one side and push it all to the other. If I come in fast enough knowing that nothing is in the way that can trip the blade, the snow will fly way off to the one side with the blade angled all the way in that direction. I think conditions (hill, no hill, gravel vs asphalt) play the key roll in how a given driveway needs to be clears as well as any obstacles that might cause you to put snow in a given place.

Man, I'm sitting here following the radar and all the snow is going north and any that appeared to be coming from the south headed straight east. They said 2-4 and it's looking like - 0-0 I wanna play on my Grizzly dang it.


----------



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1192374 said:


> You get a good amount of snow up your way. It makes sense to push it out of the way rather then windrow it to the sides. I usually push to the sides since we normally don't get as much snow as you guys up that way. That and there's plenty of room to push the snow to either side. If the driveway is asphalt, I'll go to one side and push it all to the other. If I come in fast enough knowing that nothing is in the way that can trip the blade, the snow will fly way off to the one side with the blade angled all the way in that direction. I think conditions (hill, no hill, gravel vs asphalt) play the key roll in how a given driveway needs to be clears as well as any obstacles that might cause you to put snow in a given place.
> 
> Man, I'm sitting here following the radar and all the snow is going north and any that appeared to be coming from the south headed straight east. They said 2-4 and it's looking like - 0-0 I wanna play on my Grizzly dang it.


This year has been tough to say the least. I can't really push it out of the way as I have an 800 foot long driveway. What I try to do at least till I get to mid Jan. to Feb. is blow as much with my snow blower. What I have been doing is taking my 27" blower and taking a full width, I dribble some off the side and then hit it with the plow to make for a quick cleanup. Its getting to the point now where I can deal with the ridge the plow leaves as the snow should be melting in another 6 weeks. I usually hit it at 10mph and I am still not getting it far enough, maybe I am expecting to much that I don't want to leave a ridge.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

this year sucks thus far, not like last year and i changed where i put the snow this year. but i usually get a couple piles like this when it snows good.



















it can happen at anytime so i have to be ready for it or a quad just won't let it happen


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

We finally got some snow to push. I'm geared up and rolling out. Had the phone ringing off the hook at 5am this morning. The good of it. ALL my customers said to take your time they're not in a hurry to go anywhere so there';s no pressure to get them all done in an hour. LOL


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

With only 3-4 inches of snow, I managed to average $130 an hour using my Grizzly that includes the drive time pulling a trailer! It's funny, the customers I have all think I'm doing it too cheap. I spent 5hrs in a 10 mile radius from home. I had enough time today after I was done to stop by a buddies place and jam/practice playing guitar. Not bad for a days work.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

good for you greg, 

i did mine and across the street , thats good enough for me haha

i have to run a loader tonight at 1am yippee NOT i already wasted gas goin there to just hear come back later. got to love people who don't know what is going on


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I hate running in circles. 

I would however have fun playing on a loader moving snow around in circles.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

no you wouldn't, it was a total cluster ****, 130 aqm starts suck and the pos was broke so i pretty much wasted my time, sleep and gas hahaha went for a quick sled ride though at 4 am hahah first time for that


----------



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

I tipped the blade forward again and it seems to be working better for staying lower to the ground. I dont think it makes to much difference as far as throwing distance though. Looking at a lot of peoples driveways I am glad I dont have the ridges yet, too much winter left to risk drifting in.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea you will dig deeper that way i found, mine moved back on its own one year and it left the main carriage marks in the snow, thats too far back for my liking though,

you can't stop at intervals and make individual banks? pics would help us see what you see making it easier to help , kinda hard sayin not knowing


----------

